# Visit to St. Pete --where can a boat be stored?



## Zippy (Feb 26, 2016)

This is a long shot, but are you active duty or retired military? If so, shoot me a PM. I might be able to help.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Monty said:


> So, I'm going to St. Pete in a couple of weeks and taking a 20 ft. Sea Fox. I'm staying with my daughter who has a house with street only parking. I don't think I'll find a 30+ft area to park on the street at her house and that might not be safe for the boat anyways. I called some MArinas about storage and the answer was NO. Bay Pines Marina has transient slip rental which is OK but it was unclear about parking for the truck and trailer for "for 2 days."
> 
> I'm hoping someone who lives I that area knows how other people have handled situations like this. Anyone aware of a place that allows good secure boat parking for a couple of days? Even if it was at a house, I'd be more than happy to pay. She lives closer to the downtown area and we hope to fish the bay and maybe just ride around some. I can see where this is a problem for fishermen who go to other ports.


Rent a outside parking spot at a storage facility. That way its locked up behind a gate with video surveillance. Probably way cheaper than a marina


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Monty said:


> So, I'm going to St. Pete in a couple of weeks and taking a 20 ft. Sea Fox. I'm staying with my daughter who has a house with street only parking. I don't think I'll find a 30+ft area to park on the street at her house and that might not be safe for the boat anyways. I called some MArinas about storage and the answer was NO. Bay Pines Marina has transient slip rental which is OK but it was unclear about parking for the truck and trailer for "for 2 days."
> 
> I'm hoping someone who lives I that area knows how other people have handled situations like this. Anyone aware of a place that allows good secure boat parking for a couple of days? Even if it was at a house, I'd be more than happy to pay. She lives closer to the downtown area and we hope to fish the bay and maybe just ride around some. I can see where this is a problem for fishermen who go to other ports.


Call ahead to on of the storage companies to reserve either an open parking spot within the secure gates or a dry stall. They will accommodate your needs for a reasonable fee. Id did in Seaside FL a couple of years ago with no issues.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks all. I'll give that a try. I did find a bunch of U Store it places and maybe they'll let me park there for a weekly rate (I just need 3 days though and I'm sure they would not be interested in that).


----------



## Mad Beach Hewes (May 11, 2019)

You can try the Madeira Beach Marina. Which is on the other side of St. Pete. Try to get out during the week if you can weekends have been nuts especially since everyone purchased a boat due to COVID 19.


----------

